

Stanford Bitcoin Group - elkingtowa
http://bitcoin.stanford.edu/#mission-box

======
balajis
Hey all. Surprised to see our little site at the top of HN :) We'll be
updating the website at some point with more news. Till then, sign up for
notifications and check out trybtc.com and blockscore.com.

~~~
imrehg
Hey, it's interesting to see Counsyl representing. I interviewed with you guys
a while back, and while I couldn't move to California this time and I bailed
out of the interview process, you came across as a team with great ideas and
amazingly clever environment. Looking forward to see what will happen to this
project, have a lot of bitcoin related activity here in Taiwan now, and I can
see that a lot more work is needed. Cheers!

------
dsl
Did you guys ever work out your issues with the Stanford Bitcoin Meetup?

------
kiyoto
I would love to see Stanford's Crypto group get involved.

------
rgbrgb
Anyone know if Stanford has any of their endowment in Bitcoin?

~~~
Kevin_S
As someone who works in development for a university, I am sure they don't.
University endowments are all about good returns so no way.

~~~
SatoshiPacioli
"University endowments are all about good returns so no way."

You mean low volatility right? Because Bitcoin has had high returns and high
Sharpe ratio (i.e. return compensated for volatility more than most
investments), which is good, not bad.

